# Any Dimitrova Fans Out There



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I have really turned into a major fan of her's as the years have gone by. She had so many things going for her: she was normal sized and looked attractive on stage, her voice was mega huge HUGE, but she was very capable of very subtle singing and negotiated coloratura in roles such as Nabucco and Norma very admirably. The thing I most love about her is the way her vibrato gets faster and more exciting the higher up she went. Did anyone see both hers and Nilsson's Turandot and how did they compare. I wonder if she could have undertaken Wagner if she had chosen to do so. I think she was short. I think a lot of her resonnance came from her wide slavic cheekbones. An interesting fact about her career is she is the only soprano I know of ( other than Bumbry and Verett) who sang Amneris to great effect. She never pushed the chest, but it was big enough without forcing it. I would she would be only bettered by Callas in Nabucco and Lady Macbeth.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I have one VCR from he lady doing Turandot in Verona. ( Own recording by my parents long time ago)
Not really a fan though.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I am genuinely surprised there are no fans of hers out there. She was trained by the great Gina Cigna. Perhaps no one heard her live.


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

I am a huge fan of the sheer size of her voice.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

yes, yes YES!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I can only surmise that people are not familiar with Dimitrova, as she was simply amazing. A voice as big as Nilsson's but capable of singing coloratura very well. Her Santi di Patria is only bettered by Sutherland. She was stupefying in the role of Abagaille and only Callas was her competition here.


----------



## kineno (Jan 24, 2015)

Loved her! I heard her sing Turandot at the Met in the 90s.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes, I love her! I recently bought her Nabucco on DVD with Renato Bruson at La Scala. Stunning singing and drama!

Unfortunately, I never heard her live (although I did Nilsson) so can't compare them.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barelytenor said:


> Yes, I love her! I recently bought her Nabucco on DVD with Renato Bruson at La Scala. Stunning singing and drama!
> 
> Unfortunately, I never heard her live (although I did Nilsson) so can't compare them.
> 
> ...


That's a very good DVD, bit distracted by the costumes she's wearing.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Pugg said:


> That's a very good DVD, bit distracted by the costumes she's wearing.


At least it's a traditional production, not some Regie horror. BTW Paata Burchuladze, the Georgian bass (and failed politician) is also quite good in his early scenes in this production.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barelytenor said:


> At least it's a traditional production, not some Regie horror. BTW Paata Burchuladze, the Georgian bass (and failed politician) is also quite good in his early scenes in this production.
> 
> :tiphat:
> 
> ...


Good things happens with a very good Verdi conductor.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice to FINNALY have some activity on this thread. Thanks Y'all!!!!


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

*Dimitrova: Aida-Amneris 'Anatema su voi!'*

Act IV Scene I of Aida, where Amneris curses the high priests who have condemned Radames to death as a traitor:






:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

I have seen Dimitrova as Turandot live in 1989 and I became an instant fan.
Also have the Turandot DVD from Verona, very recommended!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Barelytenor said:


> Act IV Scene I of Aida, where Amneris curses the high priests who have condemned Radames to death as a traitor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is fabulous. I wish it were better quality, but you have nothing to do with that.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I heard she rivaled Nilsson in volume from ear witnesses.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I can only surmise that people are not familiar with Dimitrova, as she was simply amazing. A voice as big as Nilsson's but capable of singing coloratura very well. *Her Santo di Patria is only bettered by Sutherland.* She was stupefying in the role of Abagaille and only Callas was her competition here.


Everything is bettered by Sutherland's Santo di Patria.  I wish she would have sung the entire role. Aside from that aria, it's fairly lyric (my favorite versions of her other aria are Caballe and Annick Massis and my favorite version of the quartet is a performance by Fleming and Ramey)


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I knew she was a great Italian Dramatic Soprano. What surprised me is that with such a huge HUGE voice she has really good flexibility and can truly be called a dramatic coloratura soprano, one of the rarest type of voice . To illustrate this try listening to her Norma. She was really wonderful, better than anyone currently and did the cabaletta after Casta Diva spectacularly. How thrilling to hear a truly heroic voice in this material. 



 She doesn't have the spectacular D that Callas and Sutherland had, but she was a wonderful Norma, nevertheless.


----------

